
How to Steal a Botnet (Video Lecture Summary) - MaysonL
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/how-to-steal-a-botnet-video-lecture-review/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+catonmat+%28good+coders+code%2C+great+reuse%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1072225>

